# checkbox:checked -> display:none Problem



## Anfänger2011 (1. Sep 2015)

Hallo,

ich hab eines kleines Problem was ich mir nicht erklären kann ...
Ich hab eine Checkbox. Wenn diese aktiviert ist, soll ein Button(->Label) ausgeblendet werden.

Das funktioniert ohne die Checkbox auch super:

```
#submenuBackButton {
          display: none;
      }
   
      #menuButton {
          display: inherit;
      }
```

Aber mit der Checkbox nicht:

```
#submenuCheckBox:checked ~ #menuButton {
          display: none;
      }
   
      #submenuCheckBox:checked ~ #submenuBackButton {
          display: inherit;
      }
```

Woran kann das liegen????

Mit freundlichen Grüßen
Anfänger2011


----------



## stg (3. Sep 2015)

Keine Ahnung, was du hast, funktioniert doch....

Siehe Fiddle: https://jsfiddle.net/54jh8pen/


----------



## Anfänger2011 (3. Sep 2015)

Ja ok .... aber woran kann das liegen, dass das hier läuft und bei mir nicht?


----------



## stg (3. Sep 2015)

Jedenfalls nicht an deinem geposteten Code-Schnipsel... Hellsehen kann ich noch nicht 

Post mehr Code, der auch tatsächlich das Problem widerspiegelt, dann kann man weitersehen.


----------

